# How do my soybeans look?



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of a soybean plant from a field that I double cropped the beans after timothy hay. I cut the timothy the first part of June and no tilled the beans into the timothy sod a few days later.....the 10th I think. I planted a much earlier bean than is normally planted here, a late group 3. I really didn't think the beans would amount to much since they started blooming very small but I'm told that is normal of an indeterminate bean. Just about all beans planted here are a determinate variety that more or less bloom all at once. These kept blooming as they grew taller and to me the vines look loaded. This my 2nd year growing beans and these have a lot more pods than the full season beans I planted last year. I showed the vine to my seed dealer and he said if the whole field was like that he guessed they would yield at least 60+ bushel. That is a darn good yield for around here.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd take 60 any day! Average county yield for early beans hereabouts is 43.

Ralph

Where's the "Don't Like" button?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Count your pods per plant and average beans per pod. If most of your plants look like that I'd guess 55-60.

We've come to expect 60 bushel beans anymore, not sure this year with the lack of heat and excessive water.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here you expect to get about 30 bushels and hope to get about 40......I know that's a pretty low yield compared to what you boys up in the Midwest get but our ground around here is not very rich. 60 bushel beans after 120 bales an acre of timothy hay is going to pencil out pretty good.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Just to bad they won't be worth what they were a year ago . Tried my hand with some crop a few years ago . Went running back to my hay fields pretty fast !!!!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Here you expect to get about 30 bushels and hope to get about 40......I know that's a pretty low yield compared to what you boys up in the Midwest get but our ground around here is not very rich. 60 bushel beans after 120 bales an acre of timothy hay is going to pencil out pretty good.


Good crop rotation helps. Guy here has planted beans on some ground for 18+ years straight no fert or lime. He says he gets 40 bu an acre but im not sure. Doesn't like to grow corn because inputs too high and cost to much to dry........

I alway wanted to try beans just to use for our own use but need some more ground before we add them to the rotation plus we'd have to hire the combining done


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Good crop rotation helps. Guy here has planted beans on some ground for 18+ years straight no fert or lime. He says he gets 40 bu an acre but im not sure. Doesn't like to grow corn because inputs too high and cost to much to dry........
> I alway wanted to try beans just to use for our own use but need some more ground before we add them to the rotation plus we'd have to hire the combining done


 I don't see how he could possibly yield 40 bushels and never fertilize. Here after a few years of no fertilizing the beans would be showing a severe potash deficiency and would not amount to much at all. The poor ground we have around here you have to just pour the lime and fertilize to it to get a good yield.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I don't see how he could possibly yield 40 bushels and never fertilize. Here after a few years of no fertilizing the beans would be showing a severe potash deficiency and would not amount to much at all. The poor ground we have around here you have to just pour the lime and fertilize to it to get a good yield.


He has mostly gravel ground which is very fertile around here. Im not sure wether to belive him or not on his yeilds. Beans look good and green. But there is moss growing on the soil so thats a sign of a ph problem. Up here on the clay loam we have to put lime and fertilizer on like you or live with marginal yeild

I think he needs to adjust his combine. ..we baled some soybean straw three years ago and it seemed there was a bushel of beans in each 4x5 round bale


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks pretty good Cline! I hope to do half that on reclamation ground next year.


----------

